# Conscious Sedation Codes



## krisw7067 (Nov 10, 2014)

Need conscious sedation code for TEE.   Also one for Cardioversion too.

These are provided by a MD would I use the AA and QS modifier?

Thanks


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 14, 2014)

For the TEE, the anesthesia for Moderate Sedation is already included in the CPT code description. There would not be an anesthesia code for this procedure.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 11, 2014)

Anesthesia providers generally do not provide/report conscious sedation services. The fact that you are reporting AA QS tells me that a personally performing anesthesiologist is providing a MAC anesthetic for this/these procedures. Keep in mind the G9 modifier can be used in lieu of QS for reporting MAC anesthesia for a patient with a history of a severe cardiopulmonary condition.

TEE 01922
Cardioversion 00410


----------

